# Unable to move file to the trash folder



## Trish Poylio (Apr 16, 2012)

I upgraded from LR3 to LR4.  In LR4 when I try to delete an image,  the following pops up: "The file named "....." could not be moved to the Trash Folder."    I am to delete when using LR3.  I have a Mac OSX 10.6.8. I am very much a beginner so please bear with me.  I would so appreciate your help.  Thank you!


----------



## clee01l (Apr 16, 2012)

Trish Poylio said:


> I upgraded from LR3 to LR4.  In LR4 when I try to delete an image,  the following pops up: "The file named "....." could not be moved to the Trash Folder."    I am to delete when using LR3.  I have a Mac OSX 10.6.8. I am very much a beginner so please bear with me.  I would so appreciate your help.  Thank you!


Trish, Welcome to the forum.  Is the image file by chance located on an EHD?  Is the EHD formatted FAT32 or HFS+?  When is the last time you rebooted your computer?

Did your permissions on this HD suddenly change?   Can you add and delete a new file to that folder (outside of LR using Finder)? 

I recently, experienced a similar if not identical problem.  It seems that OSX had for its own reasons decided to revoke all my permissions on my EHD except for "Read".  Rebooting the computer resolved this.


----------



## Trish Poylio (Apr 17, 2012)

clee01l said:


> Trish, Welcome to the forum.  Is the image file by chance located on an EHD?  Is the EHD formatted FAT32 or HFS+?  When is the last time you rebooted your computer?
> 
> Did your permissions on this HD suddenly change?   Can you add and delete a new file to that folder (outside of LR using Finder)?
> 
> I recently, experienced a similar if not identical problem.  It seems that OSX had for its own reasons decided to revoke all my permissions on my EHD except for "Read".  Rebooting the computer resolved this.




Thanks for the reply.  Not sure how EHD is formatted.  Have rebooted several times. Will look at deleting a file using Finder.  
"Baby steps to problem solving, eh?"


----------



## clee01l (Apr 17, 2012)

Trish Poylio said:


> ... Not sure how EHD is formatted.


Open Finder, Right click on the EHD Device in the left pane. Choose {Get Info} from the context menu. This will show you (and me) the file system used to format the drive.  It will also reveal a lot more infommation about the drive like permissions and capacity.  Post a screen shot of that window  and your results on adding and removing a file on the EHD using finder.  From the screen shot, I'll be able to suggest what steps to take next. Your "Get Info" window will look something like this one:


----------



## Trish Poylio (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi Cletus:  I have "Get Info" showing.  Now I told you I'm a REAL beginner.  How do I take a "screen shot"?  I appreciate your patience!


----------



## clee01l (Apr 18, 2012)

Trish Poylio said:


> Hi Cletus:  I have "Get Info" showing.  Now I told you I'm a REAL beginner.  How do I take a "screen shot"?  I appreciate your patience!


You can follow the instructions on these two links:
http://www.lightroomqueen.com/commu...t-screenshot-quot-on-Windows-or-Mac-computers
http://www.lightroomqueen.com/commu...attach-a-quot-screenshot-quot-to-a-forum-post


----------



## Trish Poylio (Apr 19, 2012)

OK Cletus -- so many new things here!  Think I got a screen shot.  The Backup Drive is my backup drive.  The Main LR Drive backs up my Lightroom Catalog. ooops.  Guess I didn't make it big enough.  As you can see, I'm 'techie challenged.'.


----------



## Trish Poylio (Apr 19, 2012)

Another 'don't know how' -- to add/remove a file on EHD using Finder.  Again, thank you SO MUCH for your patience with me!  Trish


----------



## Trish Poylio (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## clee01l (Apr 19, 2012)

Trish Poylio said:


> Another 'don't know how' -- to add/remove a file on EHD using Finder.  Again, thank you SO MUCH for your patience with me!  Trish



Open two windows in finder
In onee Window select your documents folder
In the other window Select your "Main LR Drive" Volume
On the Lightroom Volume drill down in your folders until you come to a folder containing your photos
Select _any_ document from your document folder.
Drag and Drop that file onto your selected folder in the"Main LR Drive" volume and then...
Once the file has been copied to the folder in your "Main LR Drive" Volume, Right Click on it and choose Move to trash.
If either of these operation fails then there is a permissions problem on the drive. 

Based upon your "Get Info" information your Drive is formatted HFS+ so you do have a trash folder available to you.
You need at least 15% freespace on the frive for Trash and other OS functions to work correctly.  You have 83% free so this is not the problem either.
Also your Sharing and permissions look like mine on the USB drive that houses my LR images so it does not appear to be a difference that would prevent you being able to delete a file.
If you are able to add and delete files outside of LR then LR should be able to do this too.  If that is the case, we will need to repeat the process in LR and document each step to see what might be amiss. 

*Two Finder windows set up for Drag  and Drop*


----------



## Trish Poylio (Apr 19, 2012)

Oh Cletus -- I just got an emergency call.  Need to go out of town for a couple of weeks.  I WILL be in contact when I return.  Thanks again for your patience.  Look for my posts when I return.  THANK YOU!  Trish


----------



## clee01l (Apr 19, 2012)

Take care.  Thanks for having the presence on mind to let us know.  There are always more important things in life besides LR.  The other gurus and I will be here for you on your return.


----------



## disegnareluce (Feb 2, 2013)

Guys!

I have the same problem of Trish but in Win Vista 32bit and external usb Lacie HD (NTSF). Any suggestions?

Thanks!

Marco


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi Marco, welcome to the forum. Suggest checking the Recycle Bin properties to make sure it is enabled on the external drive. Right-click on the Recycle Bin on the desktop, choose Properties, in the resulting dialog box select the external drive and verify that it is enabled for recycling. The display should look something like this:



and NOT like this:


----------



## disegnareluce (Feb 2, 2013)

Jim,

I've checked the Recycle Bin Properties and I can confirm that show external drive enabled for recycling (40751 Mb).


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 2, 2013)

In which case I don't know the answer to your problem. Have you checked to make sure you have full permissions on the external drive (if it was initially brought into use on XP it's likely that you may not have full read/write access).


----------



## disegnareluce (Feb 2, 2013)

Thank you Jim!! this was the problem!!


----------

